# Post war Colson looptail original paint FENDERS: Black with white stripes & red darts



## tryder (Sep 12, 2019)

For this bike:






Like Howard's but og and not as nice:










Like the original paint crescent fenders on this bike:














Luxury Liners need to go.  

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Oct 15, 2019)

Anybody got some?


----------



## tryder (Nov 9, 2019)

Wanted: Colson post war black fenders with red darts & white stripes.
Thank You!


----------



## tryder (Nov 29, 2019)

Still looking.
Thanks


----------



## tryder (Dec 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## tryder (Dec 24, 2019)

Got a nice changuard:









Just need the fenders. Not adverse to a black Rocket Ray either.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Jan 4, 2020)

Colson Fenders: Same color scheme as shown above.  Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Jan 19, 2020)

Sunday night bump


----------



## tryder (Jan 30, 2020)

six day bump


----------



## tryder (Feb 25, 2020)

Could also use a og black Rocket Ray.
Thanks!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi I like the Colson looptail bikes! I have some Colson bikes bit in a 20" tank version!!!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 27, 2020)

Hello I'll take some pics and share whit you later thanks for read it!!!


----------



## tryder (Mar 8, 2020)

Daylight Savings Bump


----------



## tryder (Mar 29, 2020)

Still need some.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Apr 19, 2020)

Still really need these fenders for my bike.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Jul 5, 2020)

Getting some Colson original paint matching fenders for this bike would be amazing.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Jul 27, 2020)

They are crescent shaped as in rounded. Not gothic as in pointy.
I really hope this helps.
Thanks!


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 27, 2020)

I love the Red/Black Colson's.  Who's bike is the restored one above?  I have an original paint 57' Evans Colson Scout in the same color scheme.  Good luck with the hunt for the fenders.


----------



## tryder (Aug 9, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> I love the Red/Black Colson's.  Who's bike is the restored one above?  I have an original paint 57' Evans Colson Scout in the same color scheme.  Good luck with the hunt for the fenders.
> 
> View attachment 1236869











						Colson | Project Rides
					

I finished up this Colson Blister tank to add to my collection. I've been anxious to use this truss mount horn bracket so I stacked Delta horn and light. Also got to use my initials on the Colson rear reflector. Still havin fun. Howard Gordon




					thecabe.com


----------



## tryder (Sep 6, 2020)

Black og Colson crescent fenders with white stripes and red darts wanted.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Sep 18, 2020)

@zbikes


----------



## tryder (Sep 18, 2020)

@onecatahula 
Like the ones on that beautiful Colson you are selling.









						Colson Blister Tank | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

For your consideration, a fine Original Colson “Blister Tank.”  An outstanding unmolested example with all original paint and parts . . . just a little dusty !  Please check out the photos carefully, as they tell the story. Not many show up in this condition ! Bike will be delivered to Fall...




					thecabe.com


----------



## tryder (Sep 26, 2020)

Like these.
Much better than the chrome luxury liner fenders on the bike now.
Here is a photo of a bike with fenders with white stripes:






Here is an image of one with red stripes and red darts borrowed from a recent posting in the for sale section by onecatahula:







Please check the photos posted earlier to get more examples of what I am looking for.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Oct 10, 2020)

Close up of the chainguard.




Just looking for FENDERS in same general shape.

Please refer to the previous photos posted on page one and two of this thread.

Please send me a "Private Conversation" with photos of the fenders if you have some lying around that you would like to sell me.

Thank You.


----------



## tryder (Nov 14, 2020)

Really could use some.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Dec 6, 2020)

Still Looking......I bet there are some sitting around somewhere.....
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Jan 30, 2021)

tryder said:


> Still Looking......I bet there are some sitting around somewhere.....
> Thanks!



P.M. Conversation please.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 30, 2021)

tryder said:


> Could also use a og black Rocket Ray.
> Thanks!




https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=373442221541


----------



## tryder (Feb 6, 2021)

KevinBrick said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=373442221541



Got a killer light.  Got a killer chain guard.
Just looking for the fenders...
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Mar 20, 2021)

Still need the correct original paint fenders for my bike.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Jul 1, 2021)

tryder said:


> Could also use a og black Rocket Ray.
> Thanks!



Found the rocket ray & chainguard.
Any postwar Colson looptal fenders out there?


----------



## tryder (Jul 23, 2021)

tryder said:


> Found the rocket ray & chainguard.
> Any postwar Colson looptal fenders out there?



P.M. Conversation please


----------

